# Guys...What do you like to see women wearing??



## working_together

So, I'm on the dating scene, and I'm kind of clueless as to what men like to see women wearing. Don't be funny and say "nothing" lol. I'm talking about when you go out to dinner, dancing, drinks..whatever. I'm a jeans girl, but willing to dress differently just to change things up a bit.

And include jewlery as well.


----------



## bkaydezz

( i am not a guy, sorry to steal the light for a minute here)

Men are all about first impressions when it comes to clothing!!!!
Exsentuate (spelled that wrong) your body, dont dress like a hooker and not a lot of makeup, they are more striken by natural beauty go ahead girl, get your date on!!! wooh hoo.
keep us updated on it!


----------



## heartbrok3n

Jewellery - something small/subtle & classy

Light make up or none at all.

I'd prefer a dress, jeans are way too common these days. Know where you're going to beforehand so you can dress accordingly. 

Have fun


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Little black dress. Stockings, but not fishnet or anything. Plunging necklines. I don't prefer heals unless she's really short. Capris. Sun dresses. Anyway dresses are always sexier than pants or jeans.


----------



## Lon

yeah, for me if you try to look slvtty I will not engage cause I'd get the impression you wouldn't be loyal in any way shape or form, though most guys probably like that because they see you as an easy lay.

I am way more comfortable around a woman who tends to dress down a little, ie not going for as much attention as she can get - I like a respectable lady that saves much of the sexiness for more intimate occasions. A little cleavage is always kind of fun though.

As to specifics, well I'm really not qualified to answer fashion questions, send pics and I'll tell you if I like 

I love a woman in pretty girly colors though, I'm a sucker for pink.


----------



## Shaggy

It depends on the situation and activity, but I general confident and happy looks the best.

And age appropriate does not mean polyester bad fitting and dowdy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz

Why does the black dress always come up?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Well because I genuinely think it's hot. When I see my wife in one (rare) I can't keep my hands off her. Bonus points if it's a jersey material that can easily be hiked up.


----------



## Shaggy

Ok, for dinner drinks etc I'd say heels or a pair of good leather boots. No uggs! You want to show you arent afraid of looking like a woman who wears heels. 

Wellfitting Jeans with look at me top with maybe a jacket. A leather blazer fits in about anywhere and can look very classy.

A dress or skirt is good too, but make sure they fit. You don't want a mini anything, but snug is good. Do not go for loose or baggy, they make people look either fat, non confident, or like they dont know how to buy clothes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz

WorkingOnMe said:


> Well because I genuinely think it's hot. When I see my wife in one (rare) I can't keep my hands off her. Bonus points if it's a jersey material that can easily be hiked up.



jersey material?
i dont even know what that is hahah!

I think all men are baffled and turned on when they see there woman in something they would rarely wear. but black dresses are appealing to the eye.
I am not disagreeing here!


----------



## Vizion

working_together said:


> So, I'm on the dating scene, and I'm kind of clueless as to what men like to see women wearing. Don't be funny and say "nothing" lol. I'm talking about when you go out to dinner, dancing, drinks..whatever. I'm a jeans girl, but willing to dress differently just to change things up a bit.
> 
> And include jewlery as well.


sun dress. the thin kind, little make up and jewelry doesnt matter


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

bkaydezz said:


> I think all men are baffled and turned on when they see there woman in something they would rarely wear.


Quoted for truthiness. I think any person is attracted to something out of the norm, if for nothing other than the novelty of it.

As for myself, I've always been a sucker for a woman in a classy, tailored business suit. If there's a pencil skirt as well, all the better.

I'm a big fan for collared dress shirts with the lower neckline on women. I always think of Olivia Dunham on the TV show Fringe when I think of that. When used with a simple gold pendant necklace or string of pearls the results can be outstanding.

If you want to wear jeans for a more casual look when dating, go for it. But I really like the look of simple camisole tops, perhaps with a sport coat unless it's too warm where you are. 

And boots. Oh my God, wear boots.

The biggest apparel turn-off I can think of is wearing a T-shirt with a "witty" comment on it. Not only are they almost uniformly unfunny, but they make the person wearing them look completely classless.


----------



## HereWithoutYou

Note to self: Buy more dresses! lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Lon said:


> yeah, for me if you try to look slvtty I will not engage cause I'd get the impression you wouldn't be loyal in any way shape or form, though most guys probably like that because they see you as an easy lay.
> 
> I am way more comfortable around a woman who tends to dress down a little, ie not going for as much attention as she can get - I like a respectable lady that saves much of the sexiness for more intimate occasions. A little cleavage is always kind of fun though.


 I could see my husband saying this same thing. 

If he was single, he would never consider the "jeans ready to spit they are so tight / boobs hanging out / skirts up to the wazoo" women. He'd look -he's still a man! But he'd never consider. For him, how a woman chooses to dress out & about speaks something of her "character".... too little = too loose.

Clean, well matched, she carries it well, leaving something to the imagination = more respectful and not trying to purposely flaunt & lure men on the prowl. 

Dresses are feminine, he likes these on women.


----------



## Stonewall

I like dresses. Not to short though. Prefer black kinda classy look, short pearl neckless, light makeup but if you are in a dark enviroment add a little extra eye shadow so you get the smokey eye look. Heels are a must. Stockings? Maybe. Personally I have a thing for the really old style nudes with seam down the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH

I think it truly amazing the amount of thought a woman puts into what she wears. And as such her clothes talk very much of the type of woman she is and the mood she was in at the time she put them on.

A relaxed and casual woman will wear relaxed and casual clothes, a flirty woman will wear revealing clothes that flirt etc. Some outfits put me right off, for example the craziness of some dresses and if not colour coordinated then even more so. For some strange reason I’m really turned off by women who wear low and revealing clothes re their boobs.

So I say wear the clothes that speak of the type of woman you are, the mood you are in or the mood you want to create. In that way you will be true to yourself and honest with the guys you date.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

not a guy but i wanted to say...why try to wear what they want to see you in? Why not wear what feels sexy,classy,and comfortable to you?
I dress for the occasion and my mood.If I'm showing some cleavage,I'll show less leg and wear less jewelry...showing leg,then show less cleavage and wear more jewelry.wearing red lipstick? then keep the rest of your makeup natural and your jewelry to a minimum.

it's a balance system.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

ScarletBegonias said:


> not a guy but i wanted to say...why try to wear what they want to see you in? Why not wear what feels sexy,classy,and comfortable to you?
> I dress for the occasion and my mood.If I'm showing some cleavage,I'll show less leg and wear less jewelry...showing leg,then show less cleavage and wear more jewelry.wearing red lipstick? then keep the rest of your makeup natural and your jewelry to a minimum.
> 
> it's a balance system.


I didn't think about it this way before, but ScarletBegonias is right. If someone dresses so that she feels sexy about herself, that translates into confidence for her and attraction from men.


----------



## mina

my DH goes nuts to see me in my full seat dressage breeches, esp the black ones with black seat (it's an acquired taste, probably because I wear them all weekend morning to night; if my horses are all sound I ride three a day): 

Ladies' Euroweave DX w/ Leather Full Seat | Ovation | Full Seat breeches | Front Zip breeches | Mid Rise breeches | Ladies Riding Breeches | Horse Riding Apparel| Equestrian Clothing | Equestrian Apparel | Equestrian Riging Apparel


----------



## southbound

I think women look beautiful in dresses. I personally don't care for stockings, I think bare legs look better.


----------



## Smoke

Dress appropriately for the situation. Movie, dancing, fine dining, whatever it is. Over or underdressed is a turnoff.
Women can look dead sexy in a dirty pair of ripped jeans and a sloppy t shirt- as long as their hair is done up nice.
A woman that takes the time to do her hair shows that she cares about herself. And that is sexy to me. 

The bad part of me wants to take that perfectly done up hair and mess it all up. And what better way to do that than......


----------



## chillymorn

nothing! bareassed naked is the best!

but a nice sun dress that I can see through when the light is just right is second best!


----------



## geek down

Honestly, A simple t-shirt and jeans is fine for me....Clothes just hide who you are sometimes..

Nice V-neck and lowcut jeans adds just a hint but not to much..
Keep a man guessing on the first date, let his mind get a few hints here and there then let him do the math..

I'd like to see a girl thats comfortable being just one of the guys AND feminine when she wants be.


----------



## Almostrecovered

slabs of meat


----------



## Jimbob82

Always would love to see my wife in tight pair of jeans and a strappy (bit of cleavage) black top, with some subtle heeled shoes, and too much make-up? In the bedroom, would love to see her in black lingerie that you just make out her bits through!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together

Wow, lots of ideas out there....thanks.

I don't own one dress...lol. I have a couple of skirts I wear to work, but they aren't really the going out at night kind. Normally, I'm pretty conservative, I don't dress "funky" or ****ty at all. I do like my jeans tight though

We're going out for dinner, and he's already said he likes my style..little makeup, the natural look, and I guess the freckles are ok with him. lol. 

I just wish I had time to buy a sun dress, I think that would be the best bet, and I did see some lately, i think Winners. Ok, a lunch time trip to Winners tomorrow.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure this won't go anywhere, but I like the idea of getting comfortable with dating knowing that I don't need to settle down.


----------



## occasionallybaffled

Confidence w/ a pinch of spunk.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Almostrecovered said:


> slabs of meat


big fan of the Lady Gaga, are we?


----------



## Shaggy

And btw freckles are very sexy, do not cover them up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

Not a guy, but dress age wise. Hem lines to the knees. 

If you have the girls on display, wear jeans or a A line skirt just past the knees and tone down the heels. 

If you are feeling daring and want a mini, do a nice tailored women's button up. White or a neutral color. 

If you wear a chunky necklace, small studs in your ears and one bracelet something small and thin. 

Make up should be subtle. You should look like you. I never do full coverage. I use acme products and spot corrector at nite. 

I wear pinker lip gloss and brownish eyeliner and mascara. It softens me up. 

Be careful when coloring your hair. Some tones can high light "problem" areas on you face. Some can wash you out. 

Go shopping. Try on everything. Don't think about buying stuff right away. Go home and think about which article you liked the most. 

Stick to a style that's flattering to you. Pencil skirts are too cute. Try on both shoes. Sometimes the display shoe is broken in, and you think this is a good pair...till you wear them both out. 

Never wear new shoes out on a date. Don't experiment with new hair colors before a date. Break those two in before hand. 

Don't have long scary nails. Go wild with color...men don't like talons. 

Do wear sexy shoes. Boots yes....

Buy tailored shirts. Don't buy shirts shaped like a box. You are not a box. 

To me skinny jeans are better off on college kids. Straight leg, dark wash. 

And yes a LBD and simple black heels. You can mix gold and silver jewelry. All small pieces. 

Don't get drunk on a date. Light perfume. Scarlet said it, red lips, light makeup. You wanna do eye shadow and liner and blush, soft pink lips. 

Sephoria has a line of blush, and they will help you find a great one that's flattering. 

I would say on to sheer tops, but a nice lacy one is a good look. 

Shorts. If they are short, get the ones made out of dress pants material. Wear stockings. I would also say no to jean shorts, but they just came back for summer. 

They are supposed to be short, but wear a tailored white shirt. The most flattering shorts are called "walking shorts". 

Macy's have great shorts and blouses some reasonable prices.


----------



## sandc

Something feminine. Clingy and accentuates your curves but not ****ty. I like a woman to look like a woman. Dresses, skirts and blouses. I'm personally not into jeans on a woman. No heavy makeup and please no heavy perfume! Actually no matter what you wear confidence is the sexiest of all.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Pandakiss, it's like you're our own little version of Cosmo!


----------



## Pandakiss

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Pandakiss, it's like you're our own little version of Cosmo!


I know...seems like every fashion thread, I'm there writing a book.


----------



## Pandakiss

Oh, and WT...

No crocks. Ever. Unless you are gardening. No. Mom. Jeans. Nothing with an elastic waist band. 

Prints and colors are your friend. Find the right prints to suit your frame. I'm on the smaller size (5ft 1) so small patterns look best. 

I don't have large breasts so I can get away with frilly do dads on the front of a shirt and pockets. 

Some disagree with this but, I don't care if you don't clear 4 feet or if you are over 6ft, wear those 5 inch shoes. The guy with confidence will be the one you want. 

I hate when I see a beautiful woman 5ft 10in and taller, wearing flats to make them selves shorter. 

Rock it. 

If you think you are hippie or juicy thighs, you can get the pockets sown shut at the cleaners. 

Like dress pants or jeans. For jeans, if you want to tone down the butt a little, go for larger back pockets. And not to much design. 

If you want more ass, smaller pockets. But try on all pants. Straight leg. No horizontal strips. 

Vertical strips to fit your body type. Find a color that flatters your complexion. 

You know you are lookin good when every body is rubber neckin to get a peek. Don't be alarmed at the attention. 

Just buy more stuff like it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

southbound said:


> I think women look beautiful in dresses. I personally don't care for stockings, I think bare legs look better.


 Didn't think I'd read something like this on here.... this is ME... I hate wearing stockings..... to me, they are literally a pain up the butt, I constantly get runs, who needs the hassle....but I've always LOVED wearing dresses....

In the spring, summer & fall even....sleeveless dresses is my thing, closet full of them....I wear these half the time....at home and out & about...with a little heel....sometimes even just running to the store, going to a museum with the family, anywhere except an Amusement park where my feet won't be staying on the ground. 

This is comfortable, I feel like a lady, nothing is hanging out. 


Some may find the "no hose" a little tacky, even un lady like...I'm just a red necked Country girl , so that's my excuse.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

I totally didn't think about posting a picture of what I like. What I like is this:


----------



## occasionallybaffled

Prepare for links...


Casual 

Halter print dress from VENUS

Lace sleeve v-neck top from VENUS

Halter print maxi dress from VENUS

Open sleeve dress from VENUS

And for some colder weather

Double breasted coat from VENUS


Tunic style striped sweater from VENUS

Sweater with hanky hem from VENUS


----------



## This is me

What do you like to see women wearing??

A smile!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I suppose there could be some confusion on this because what a guy will look at isn't necessarily what he would want to be seen with. Too much skin equals needy for the wrong kind of attention. Ditto too tight clothing. Too much makeup equals high maintenance. Heels that complete the outfit but leave you a cripple by evening's end equals ridiculousness. Just be comfortable and confident - that's very appealing.


----------



## sandc

OccaisionallyBaffled has the same tastes as I do. I would love for my woman to wear ANYTHING on this page: Women's Event Dresses from VENUS

Edit: Heck the more I look at that site, I'd love to see my date wearing ANYTHING from that entire site. Ladies, do your man a favor and shop there!


----------



## norajane

SimplyAmorous said:


> Didn't think I'd read something like this on here.... this is ME... I hate wearing stockings..... to me, they are literally a pain up the butt, I constantly get runs, who needs the hassle....but I've always LOVED wearing dresses....
> 
> In the spring, summer & fall even....sleeveless dresses is my thing, closet full of them....I wear these half the time....at home and out & about...with a little heel....sometimes even just running to the store, going to a museum with the family, anywhere except an Amusement park where my feet won't be staying on the ground.
> 
> This is comfortable, I feel like a lady, nothing is hanging out.
> 
> 
> Some may find the "no hose" a little tacky, even un lady like...I'm just a red necked Country girl , so that's my excuse.


I'm a big city girl, and yet, we are like twins. Sleeveless dresses are almost all I choose to wear in warm weather. And throw a sweater over them in the cooler weather, and I'm set. 

Work clothes are a different matter, but I work from home most of the time. I do like a nice suit, though. Feels great when you know you look great.


----------



## sandc

SimplyAmorous said:


> Didn't think I'd read something like this on here.... this is ME... I hate wearing stockings..... to me, they are literally a pain up the butt, I constantly get runs, who needs the hassle....


I've forgotten the movie but I remember one of the actresses saying..."I hate wearing stockings.... or panties... they just slow me down."

What a woman... :smthumbup:

Edited to add: As a man, I vote for no stockings too. I guess they look nice on some people but I don't like my wife wearing them. She already has beautiful naturally tanned legs. Why cover up that kind of beauty?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

sandc said:


> I've forgotten the movie but I remember one of the actresses saying..."I hate wearing stockings.... or panties... they just slow me down."
> 
> What a woman... :smthumbup:
> 
> Edited to add: As a man, I vote for no stockings too. I guess they look nice on some people but I don't like my wife wearing them. She already has beautiful naturally tanned legs. Why cover up that kind of beauty?


Oh we shouldn't forgo the panties... ..that's a little much. Though there have been days when the kids weren't home. 

Can't say my legs are so tanned though...just had a pic taken on the beach with a friend ... I was terribly white next to her ! But I don't really care... I was never one who got into laying in the sun & baking. Give me a shade tree anyday! 

I've dug ditches in my dresses, picked berries -getting scratches all over my legs, poison ivy (Ehh, no big deal, it heals), cut the grass, painted...whatever needs done... just let me grab my boots ! 

I just enjoy dresses - but yet - I am quite the "Tom Boy" at heart.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

SprucHub said:


> A recent study showed that women like tan men and men like pale women. But I think that was of faces.


Yeah because those faces will look like "leather" if they keep baking in the sun for years on end. I will never in this world understand that craze. 

My husband never wears shorts... I make fun of his white legs when we go swimming, telling him his wins the contest ...doesn't bother me a bit.

What I notice on the beach is a flat stomach, a bare chest...and if the guy has long hair, that is another ++ ..... it seems most of these types are nicely tanned... but I'd notice the ghost boy right along with them , I'd probably also think to myself ...''He is less of a Player" and that would appeal to me even more so. Seriously. 

That is....if I was single & young again.... but yeah, I still look, gotta have some fun!


----------



## costa200

> Don't be funny and say "nothing" lol.


Ok, you got me...


----------



## arbitrator

I absolutely love a lady who is truly versatile in her dress. I not only love the "little black dress" with the high skirt and the plunging neckline, but I think that a lady in a business suit can be just as alluring as well. 

But maybe it's the Texan/True Southern Gentlemen in me, that loves to see a gal in a pair of nice form-fitting jeans, letting my imagination run ever-rampant on what's beneath the fabric.

Classy shorts and tops and swimwear on a woman do lots for me as well!

While all of our male goals is to actually get to see her in her rich state of "nothingness," or as close to it as possible. the aforementioned are my true favorites.

Now what do I not want to see her in? Anything trashy, trampy, or cheap, i. e. like those "Peggy Bundy" pants from Married with Children. Those are truly abominable, to say the least!


----------



## sandc

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh we shouldn't forgo the panties... ..that's a little much. Though there have been days when the kids weren't home.
> 
> Can't say my legs are so tanned though...just had a pic taken on the beach with a friend ... I was terribly white next to her ! But I don't really care... I was never one who got into laying in the sun & baking. Give me a shade tree anyday!


Me too but I've got the same complexion as the Pilsbury Dough Boy. As for you, it doesn't matter how tanned your legs are... you're a woman... and they're your legs. Enough said.

My wife just happens to be of another race and tan is about as pale as she gets.


----------



## camihuml

sandc said:


> OccaisionallyBaffled has the same tastes as I do. I would love for my woman to wear ANYTHING on this page: Women's Event Dresses from VENUS
> 
> Edit: Heck the more I look at that site, I'd love to see my date wearing ANYTHING from that entire site. Ladies, do your man a favor and shop there!


Love those dresses!


----------



## heartsbeating

SimplyAmorous said:


> I could see my husband saying this same thing.
> 
> If he was single, he would never consider the "jeans ready to spit they are so tight / boobs hanging out / skirts up to the wazoo" women. He'd look -he's still a man! But he'd never consider.


My husband is like this too. The biggest attraction for him is confidence. Now, confidence doesn't equate to showing off/flaunting to him. No, not at all. 

As far as fashion advice, I'd say just dress appropriately for the date. In saying that, my husband has given me piggy-back rides before when I've worn heels out and my feet needed saving. We end up laughing about it but really I should have been more prepared shoe-wise!..... so, dress appropriately for the date and what you feel comfortable and attractive in. Experiment with styles for you. It's fun to do that! Dresses are hit and mess....if you feel you might like to include more dresses into your wardrobe, just take a bunch into the fitting room with you and suss out which style works best for you. The types of materials as well as the cut/style.

This type of thing has already been mentioned but it's true - I haven't worn a suit in a while and now that I'm in suits again, sure enough, Batman is finding this attractive. I think it probably goes hand in hand with how I'm feeling in this new job. Attitude and the way you carry yourself does go a long way.

It's fun to switch things up and try things out. Have fun with it!


----------



## working_together

SimplyAmorous said:


> Didn't think I'd read something like this on here.... this is ME... I hate wearing stockings..... to me, they are literally a pain up the butt, I constantly get runs, who needs the hassle....but I've always LOVED wearing dresses....
> 
> In the spring, summer & fall even....sleeveless dresses is my thing, closet full of them....I wear these half the time....at home and out & about...with a little heel....sometimes even just running to the store, going to a museum with the family, anywhere except an Amusement park where my feet won't be staying on the ground.
> 
> This is comfortable, I feel like a lady, nothing is hanging out.
> 
> 
> Some may find the "no hose" a little tacky, even un lady like...I'm just a red necked Country girl , so that's my excuse.


I really like those dresses....nice


----------



## working_together

I was in H&M yesterday, and they had some ok dresses, but the cotton kind, I like them, but they show every inch of fat. I'm not fat, but in a dress I'm very self-conscious because I just never wear them.

I wore jeans to the date....lol


----------



## Complexity

I love skirts and dresses on a woman. It's just so feminine and seductive like others have said. I don't really care about shoes even though the ladies think they're the most important thing in the world  . As for jewellery, I love earnings more than necklaces. Sunglasses make women so sexy too. Hair wise, straight/shoulder length is nice. I think the most part I spend admiring on a woman is her hair, I just love it.


----------



## bribrius

feminine, conservative. Respectable.

Pretty much how my wife dresses.

She looks totally woman, lots of skirts, dresses etc. Hair is dark brown almost black. 
Nothing masculine at all. Touch of makeup, hair below shoulder length but she puts it up depending on what she is wearing. Nice big blue eyes. 
But keeps a aire of the conservative and respectable about her. Basically with some class.
i actually enjoy holding her hand and walking about in public with her. She usually dresses better and nicer than i do. 
On more relaxed days the hair is down and the more earthy skirts and dresses come out. Like she is planning on sitting in a field reading a book or something. 
Either way she presents herself im a fan of.
She doesnt wear lots of jewelery. Earings, necklace, wedding ring. 
About it.


----------



## bribrius

probably should note. i encourage and pay for certain things to get this. Like her clothing. And the pedicure she went and had the other day.
And the ruby earings etc.

so i guess i should be able to show her off and be proud of how she looks i pay for it. 
she makes a nice showpiece.


----------



## geek down

Honestly...If she's into me and I'm into her.. She could put on a burlap sack and I'd still find her ravishing...Clothes don't make the person...


----------



## bribrius

geek down said:


> Honestly...If she's into me and I'm into her.. She could put on a burlap sack and I'd still find her ravishing...Clothes don't make the person...


im really stuck on the presentation. I suppose it is how i look at her and others look at her. I kind of think of her as representing myself and the family. I like to be proud of how she and the children look. How she presents herself reflects on me and the family. She is kind of the family liason. Especially because i avoid dealing with most people and only get involved when she cant take care of something. Socially her position is extremely important.
Im more likely to be judged on how my wife presents her self than how i look. Or how my children are dressed more so than how i may dress. Though i dress reasonably well for the most part.
i wouldnt want to bring my wife to the company christmas party or picnic or corporate family day if she is wearing a burlap sack, or bring her into any work/public setting. I wouldnt even bring her to my own family get togethers if she did present a certain way i would never hear the end of it. Appearances and presentation do count alot to me. And in matters of just my wife taking care of things for me. If she looks and acts respectable and nice with a sense of authority people are more apt to listen to her as she has a certain sense about her, so she can handle things better i ask her to do and deal better with certain things.
If i send a woman dressed like a ***** or a bum to take care of certain things people wont respond positively or take her seriously and treat her in such a way that what i want done gets done. And i wouldnt be received well either in dealing with things or taking care of things as her dress would make me look like a fool 
My wife looking a certain way not only makes me more attracted and proud of her but also aids in other ways in relations and the entire families presentation.


----------



## Complexity

Oh and very little make up ladies, I can't stress that enough.


----------



## EI

Complexity said:


> Oh and very little make up ladies, I can't stress that enough.



I agree..... of course, I'm not a guy! But I think, especially as women get a ***little*** past 40 we really need to tone down the makeup. Just a bit of tinted moisturizer for a dewy glow, a tiny dab of color on the apples of your cheeks and light, not painted on eye liner, and only on the bottom of the eyes, a little mascara and light app of tinted lip gloss. And, not toooooo much perfume.... just a light mist.


----------



## Runs like Dog

something that makes you feel sexy in.


----------



## spudster

Nothing.


----------



## KanDo

Nothing beats the little balck dress. Clothing for any occassion!


----------



## sandc

Reviving an old thread just to be a stinker.

I love to see women wear clothing that accentuates their femininity.


----------



## RandomDude

Class and elegance please, jewellery is nice but nothing too extravagant. Still, I prefer to see a woman who is confident and comfortable with what she is wearing and how she looks more than the clothes themselves - so jeans could still work with me


----------



## Pandakiss

RandomDude said:


> Class and elegance please, jewellery is nice but nothing too extravagant. Still, I prefer to see a woman who is confident and comfortable with what she is wearing and how she looks more than the clothes themselves - so jeans could still work with me



I just went simple today. 

View attachment 2725


In the hair pics I was wearing my usual amount. And in the what are you wearing today those are my standard necklaces. I wear those all the time.


----------



## Dollystanford

Earrings, watch, occasionally diamond necklace if the top or dress calls for it

Can't be doing with the faff


----------



## Runs like Dog

Leather latex tattoos and sweat.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I enjoy seeing my wife in skirts , dresses or anything from Victoria Secret


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Guys...What do you like to see women wearing??*



Trenton said:


> Funny thing is I wear stockings every day but only wear panties if I have my period. TMI I know.
> 
> I guess we're all different!


Jersey girl 

(if you took that as a cheap shot please fire one back!)


----------



## nunikit

Yoga pants..... I'm a woman and I will stare lecherously if they fit well..... Schwing!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Trenton said:


> Funny thing is I wear stockings every day but only wear panties if I have my period. TMI I know.
> 
> I guess we're all different!


WOW Trenton....those "details" definitely got my attention. By stockings...do you mean pull up stockings? Thigh highs? or pantyhose?

...and panties only if on your period? I am impressed!


----------



## Wiserforit

Jeans and t-shirt. No make-up. No eyebrow plucking. Running shoes.

Hair down to your butt.


----------



## Dollystanford

No eyebrow plucking???  
Does.Not.Compute


----------



## Caribbean Man

My wife's hair used to be almost touching her butt.
But she began cutting it shorter and shorter.
She said it was too bothersome and thick.
Now its just pass her neck.

Anyway, I think different women look good in different types of wear.
Some women look good in yoga pants, many do not.
Some look good in short dresses, some don't
Some could wear jeans well , others look good in dress pants or slacks.

But I would always be biased for a woman in a good fitting dress.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Trenton said:


> Why do I feel like I'm somehow feeding into a fantasy of yours?
> 
> It's really not sexy, just habitual and I wear all types pantyhose, stockings, thigh highs, etc.
> 
> Honestly, depends on what's clean and what matches.
> 
> haha


These are all "sexy details" to men like this Texan!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Battle Armor.


----------



## BjornFree

Glad no one said strapon.


----------



## sandc

Someone just did.


----------



## ATC529R

Well, I was raised in a sophisticated kind of style.
Yeah, my taste in music and women drove my folks half wild.
Mom and Dad had a plan for me,
It was debutantes and celebraties,
But I like my music hot and like my women wild.

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

You should've seen the looks on the faces of my Dad and Mom,
When I showed up at the door with a date for the senior prom.
They said: "Well, pardon us, son, she ain't no kid.
*That's a ****tail waitress in a Dolly Parton wig."
I said: "I know it, dad. Ain't she cool, That's the kind I dig."*

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

I like 'em sweet, I like 'em with a heart of gold.
Yeah an' I like 'em brassy, I like 'em brazen and bold.
Well, they say that opposites attract, well, I don't agree
I want a woman just as tacky as me.
Yeah, I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Yeah, I like my women an' I like 'em on the trashy side.


----------



## nunikit

Runs like Dog said:


> Battle Armor.



This had me cackling!!!!:lol:

I love me some battle armor and yoga pants..... 

Time to grab the strap-on.... omg!!!


----------



## I got this

My wife has always looked good in everythng she wears. I cant think of a time when didnt look sexy as hell. She is always put together in poster girl consistency and appropriately dressed for the place and activity. It doesnt matter if we are skiing, bowling, playing tennis going oiut to dinner or painting the kitchen. She looks hot because she is confident, happy and funny and gorgeous. 

I would say whatever is appropriate and look together and happy.


----------



## Wiserforit

Dollystanford said:


> No eyebrow plucking???
> Does.Not.Compute


Not one hair shaved or plucked anywhere. No perfume.

All natural.


----------



## nunikit

Wiserforit said:


> Not one hair shaved or plucked anywhere. No perfume.
> 
> All natural.


You are a very brave person....


----------



## BjornFree

Runs like Dog said:


> Battle Armor.


The only person allowed to wear battle armor round our place is me. I'm getting too old to duck every time a flying saucepan comes my way.


----------



## diwali123

Wiseforit: you do realize most women look like trolls if they don't pluck some browage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Wiserforit said:


> Jeans and t-shirt. No make-up. No eyebrow plucking. Running shoes.
> 
> .


My kind of style. I was blessed with naturally arching eyebrows, I've never had to pluck them. Even when I get my makeup done professionally, they leave my brows alone.


----------



## diwali123

You are lucky. I would have a thick mono brow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

One of myfavourites.....










Sexy Saree.
Can't keep your hands off.


----------



## sandc

Very exotic!


----------



## Wiserforit

diwali123 said:


> Wiseforit: you do realize most women look like trolls if they don't pluck some browage?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife's are very thick and the first time I laid eyes on her that was the first thing I noticed. It made my heart stop.

To each his own. At a distance the plucked eyebrows aren't too bad but honestly up close it makes me ill to think about trying to kiss someone that does it. 

The only girl I ever dated that did it was a model from Argentina. I kept looking at where her eyebrows should be, and saw the plucked-chicken look there instead and it grossed me out. My other girlfriends were athletes that weren't into make-up, heels, dresses, or anything like that.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Caribbean Man said:


> One of myfavourites.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Saree.
> Can't keep your hands off.


CB....She is sooooooo sexy it is almost a crime. Smoking hot...seriously. You and I have very similiar tastes!!! She is dripping with sensuality.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> CB....She is sooooooo sexy it is almost a crime. Smoking hot...seriously. You and I have very similiar tastes!!! She is dripping with sensuality.


My wife is Indian, when she dresses in them she looks smoking hot..

I like to see her in them.
Gives new meaning to the term,
" Can't keep my hands off you.."


----------



## sandc

Caribbean Man said:


> My wife is Indian, when she dresses in them she looks smoking hot..
> 
> I like to see her in them.
> Gives new meaning to the term,
> " Can't keep my hands off you.."


I love it when Caramel wear's clothes from her country too. It reminds me how different and exotic she is. I get a chuckle when she says the same thing about me when I wear my cowboy clothes.


----------



## RandomDude

Caribbean Man said:


> One of myfavourites.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Saree.
> Can't keep your hands off.


That + dance = guaranteed boner


----------



## Caribbean Man

RandomDude said:


> That + dance = guaranteed boner


VERY TRUE!!!
Better than Viagra!


----------



## I Notice The Details

RandomDude said:


> That + dance = guaranteed boner


Any man watching that woman dance seductively without "wood" between his legs must be dead!


----------



## diwali123

Interesting. She is gorgeous but she looks kind of innocent and proper in that photo. Funny how different people see different things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together

I'm finding it funny that guys really have different tastes or what they like seeing a woman wear.

Back when I started this thread, the guy I was dating loved seeing me in tight jeans, kind of the sporty casual look, and liked the hipster underwear. The guy I have been seeing since November is totally different. He enjoys seeing me in a dress, tight fitting, and likes high heeled boots. As for the underwear, he's a thong guy. I won't wear what I don't like, but I'm open to pretty much any style, I won't cut my hair for anyone though....lol


----------



## diwali123

Oh if I could wear Sari's and other Indian clothing all the time I would love it. Well without the belly showing. I just love their fabrics. 
But a tall pale blonde with blue eyes looks stupid wearing that unless it's Heather Graham.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit

working_together said:


> I'm finding it funny that guys really have different tastes or what they like seeing a woman wear.


Clothes are self-expression. So if you are picking clothes that aren't really you, then you are signaling the wrong kind of guys.

One thing about the complete lack of make-up and shaving etc. that is such a strong signal to me is that when I want to go somewhere she can beat me to the truck.


----------



## Caribbean Man

diwali123 said:


> Interesting. She is gorgeous but she looks kind of innocent and proper in that photo. Funny how different people see different things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are right.
She is gorgeous, and looks innocent at the same time.
That's the function of the sari.
All sarees are basically the same design, a tiny top, and seven yards of sequin or patterned fabric, below as a skirt/ wrap.
The sultry look comes out when the sari is wrapped. It is always draped from the mid hips and seven pleats are tucked together just below the navel.
It is meant to decorate the wearer, highlight her sensual parts without being vulgar or too explicit.
The beauty of the sari is usually seen when they dance.


----------



## verpin zal

Heels are a definite "turn on" for me.

And fingernails. Maroon will do nicely.


----------



## jl2005

Women won't like to hear this, but I'm a big fan of pantyhose. If she'd got the legs, a woman can't wear pantyhose enough!


----------



## sgreenberg

I'm definitely of fan of legs with or without stockings/hose. This would translate to: "wear dresses or skirts, not too short (but not too long!)." 

Every time I'm driving in a car with my wife and she's wearing something that shows off her beautiful legs I nearly have an accident. 

I just read yesterday on the nets something along the lines of, "there's a file line between sultry and ****ty - try for sultry but don't cross over to ****ty."


----------



## lapdog

Classy and sexy...little black dress with v neckline, stockings and high heels. Not trashy, simple and sexy.


----------



## hambone

I love women in high heels... nails painted... their faces made up... Their hair fixed... 

Wearing a simple... elegant.. dress with classic lines that flatters their figure... and showing a little cleavage!

More than anything... smiling... and with great posture...


----------



## Jasel

Really depends on their body shape, weight, and figure. I like a woman who wears what works for her. I see too many women who wear outfits, shoes, or accessories that they think look cute/sexy but don't really seem to consider that it might not look so cute/sexy on _them_.


----------



## Accipiter777

working_together said:


> So, I'm on the dating scene, and I'm kind of clueless as to what men like to see women wearing. Don't be funny and say "nothing" lol. I'm talking about when you go out to dinner, dancing, drinks..whatever. I'm a jeans girl, but willing to dress differently just to change things up a bit.
> 
> And include jewlery as well.


Nothing too revealing, but something that does not hide your curves.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Beautiful legs drive me crazy...especially when these same ladies take care of their feet and wear thong sandals. Very simple and very sexy to this man!


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Guys...What do you like to see women wearing??*



I Notice The Details said:


> Beautiful legs drive me crazy...especially when these same ladies take care of their feet and wear thong sandals. Very simple and very sexy to this man!


Absolutely sexxxy !!!!! She must get looks all day ..... which of course doesnt bother you


----------



## JCD

working_together said:


> So, I'm on the dating scene, and I'm kind of clueless as to what men like to see women wearing. Don't be funny and say "nothing" lol. I'm talking about when you go out to dinner, dancing, drinks..whatever. I'm a jeans girl, but willing to dress differently just to change things up a bit.
> 
> And include jewlery as well.


A smile! That is always a good start.

And you can be a 'jeans girl' but your look better indicate that you spent some time on your preparations. If you don't care about your appearance, he will take that as a message you don't care about him.

A 'take it or leave it' attitude pretty much assures that he won't stick around long enough to find out what he is missing...

THIS:










Not THIS:











BTW, change is good. While women have 217 different grades of dress and have a minutely designed sense of what is and is not appropriate, men do not. So don't worry (too much) about overdressing for him.


----------



## JCD

Wiserforit said:


> Not one hair shaved or plucked anywhere. No perfume.
> 
> All natural.


OP, there is something called an 'outlier'.

It would be best not to take advice from them....

General advice:

Long hair
Plucked
light make up
Dresses
Heels

That will only attract about 75% of males. When you start to zero in on a more specific guy, THEN you are start to fine tune the look

BTW...guys who want a girl to 'dress down' mean they want you to look obtainable. Going on a date already MEANS you are obtainable. Dressing up means that they might have to actually work to measure up.

Make them work


----------



## Stonewall

And garters......oh how the stone man loves garters and heels my my my!


----------



## Stonewall

bought her this one for our last cruise. Damn she looked good in it.


----------



## BradWesley

I love it when my wife wears a black dress, heels and a string of pearls. Simple, yet elegant and hot.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I hear that men like to see a woman's garment "move." Am I right?


----------



## JCD

NextTimeAround said:


> I hear that men like to see a woman's garment "move." Am I right?


I would avoid anything asymmetrical. These garments ARE noticed because they are jarring. That isn't the sort of attention a woman wants...at least not usually.


----------



## Fozzy

BradWesley said:


> I love it when my wife wears a black dress, heels and a string of pearls. Simple, yet elegant and hot.


This. The little black dress and pearls works 100% of the time, every time.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I love to see my Princess wearing panties and a short t-shirt around the house on occasion. She makes it very hard for me to go to work on those days.


----------



## committed_guy

working_together said:


> So, I'm on the dating scene, and I'm kind of clueless as to what men like to see women wearing. Don't be funny and say "nothing" lol. I'm talking about when you go out to dinner, dancing, drinks..whatever. I'm a jeans girl, but willing to dress differently just to change things up a bit.
> 
> And include jewlery as well.


Gartered seamed stockings, heels, a dress that isn't short but above the knees, a fair amount of makeup plus lipstick. I prefer her to wear more jewelry, but not too gaudy.


----------



## CH

Nothing but high heels, black stockings (mesh) and legs in the air. My wife only does the 1st and last part, can't get her to do the heels and stockings yet 

As for clothes, something simple and plain that accentuates her body (buttocks).


----------



## committed4ever

I Notice The Details said:


> I love to see my Princess wearing panties and a short t-shirt around the house on occasion. She makes it very hard for me to go to work on those days.


My stomach use to look like that ... sigh ...


----------



## I Notice The Details

committed4ever said:


> My stomach use to look like that ... sigh ...


Trust me....your husband won't be looking at your stomach...he will be feasting his eyes on his favorite female curves!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## committed4ever

I Notice The Details said:


> Trust me....your husband won't be looking at your stomach...he will be feasting his eyes on his favorite female curves!!!!!!!!!!


Oh he love it ... can't keep his hands off of it


----------

